# Zeit in GUI selbst aktualisieren



## Quax (16. Aug 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte in einer laufenden GUI ständig die aktuelle Uhrzeit anzeigen lassen. So dass man in dieser GUI sieht wie die Uhrzeit läuft und "hochzählt" ohne das man irgendeinen Event (Button drücken, Return etc.) auslösen muss. So dass sich die Uhrzeit in der GUI laufend selbst aktualisiert.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das macht oder mit welcher Klasse und Methode ich da arbeiten muss?
Quax


----------



## AngryDeveloper (16. Aug 2012)

javax.swing.Timer
How to Use Swing Timers (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Other Swing Features)


----------



## Crian (16. Aug 2012)

Oder in ein Panel schreiben.


----------



## Quax (22. Aug 2012)

Wie darf ich das denn verstehen in ein Panel schreiben?
Ciao Quax


----------



## turtle (22. Aug 2012)

Wie AngryDeveloper richtig anmerkte, hier ein Beispiel


```
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.Timer;

public class Uhrzeit {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Uhrzeit");
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		final JLabel uhrZeit = new JLabel("----");
		Timer timer = new Timer(1000, new ActionListener() {

			@Override
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
				String aktuelleZeit = sdf.format(new Date());
				uhrZeit.setText(aktuelleZeit);
			}
		});
		timer.start();
		frame.add(uhrZeit);
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}

}
```


----------



## Quax (22. Aug 2012)

Supi, jetzt gehts Danke.
Grüße Quax


----------

